# Ramadan and the military



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There was a silly report a while ago here portraying the military forcing their members to observe the Muslim month of Ramedan, even alleging that Christian Servicemen couldn't even have their morning coffee for fear of offending Muslims!
Sure enough, the latest monthly report from Snopes and at least one other fact checking website shows this to be blatantly FALSE, the only grain of truth being that as I pointed out at the time, the military did educate their members that Ramidan was a holy month for Muslims, like Christmas and Easter is a holy month for Christians and Hunakah for Jews.........etc!
Naturally it was taken completely out of context, like 100% Of this kind of thing is, and it went viral to be posted on websites usually filled with Muslim Haters, Conservatives, and fundamentalist Christians to be passed on and on via the internet like some venereal disease in a cat house, no matter how obviously WRONG of a story it was, even given a tiny bit of thought assuming an IQ of a minimum number starting with 6 and containing only two numbers! GGGRRR.......For heavens sake!!!
IMHO we have enough religious intolerance in this world without a respected purported hunting and fishing website allowing this kind of stuff! Thought only *****ing Buddy. Com did this! 
Though I'm anything but a Muslim, religious intolerance offends my conservative values I learned in Sunday School way back in the 1950's!
Let's stick to shooting, hunting and fishing. Politics is bad enough, but religious intolerance should NOT be tolerated! Pun intended!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It isn't false. Why do you keep trusting those left leaning unfact checkers? The military was told to observe the practices when in Muslim countries. Do we tell Muslims to observe Christian practices anywhere? I don't think so. It's the dumbest thing I have heard of, and it is true. The context is Muslim countries not all military.

When I visited a Buddhist Temple in Hawaii they had a sign that said remove your shoes in respect for Buda. Like &^%*( I'll remove my shoes. I simply didn't go it to respect the people there, but I have no respect for something I can chop up, and cook my ribeye on.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been in many Buddhist temples and ALWAYS remove my shoes as a sign of respect! When in Rome, do as the Romans do, Plainsman! Same with Japanese homes, and same with either Christian or agnostic or straight or gay homes where they have a sign "please remove shoes!" Haven't been to a Synagogue or Mosque yet, but I'd observe all the practices that they believe if and when I do It's called TOLERANCE and RESPECT! 
If anyone cares about the truth, that story I referred to was based on ONE small story in the StarsnStripes magazine, and when you posted it I looked for it there and couldn't find it. Turns out it was removed from the e edition so that narrow minded tunnel visioned religious intolerant guys like you would NOT take it out of the context that it was originally intended to be! Simply a news item/small page filler in StarsnStripes, nothing more, especially NOT intended to be turned into a Muslim hate post as usual, these days. Simply intended to be educational for ALL troops, not just those in Muslim countries!
Sorry Plainsman, the older I get the more I'm totally convinced that the right wing conservative fundamentalist Christians are the biggest anchor holding back this country that there is, as far as relations with every other country in the world is concerned.
I saw a guy with a CANADIAN flag on his flagpole on July 4! I stopped while riding on my 'liberal' bicycle to ask him if he was originally Canadian, even though the Canadian equivalent to our July 4th is July 1st, the date of Confederation in 1867- in case you didn't know!?! " Hell no, he said! I put this flag up because they are the only country in the world that doesn't HATE US! " And after talking to him for half an hour I found he's an outspoken Obama screwer upper hater and Bush/Cheney war mongerer hater as well! Interesting guy to talk to.....Wish there were more THINKING middle of the roaders around.....
How come these websites like Snopes, Fact Checker and a half dozen lookalikes are NEVER called Left Wing Liberals when they find that some crap propagated by the Lefties is BS, too? That happens frequently, though not near as frequently as the right wingers these days. Ron Reagan probably rolls over in his grave when he sees stuff like this! He was an extremely broad minded open minded and fair tolerant guy! They'd toss him and George HW Bush out on their collective ears nowadays....
I apologize for taking you to task, Plainsman, but I can't help myself calling a spade a friggin shovel!! So back to the huntin' fishing stuff and leave the political and especially the hate mongering stuff out I get pretty sick and tired of it, and judging from the personal and p e-mails I get I'm not the only one, either!

I just got a copy of the Jefferson Bible in the mail! I'll let you read it when I'm done with it! He completely rewrote the New Testament leaving out all the stuff he felt that Jesus would have disagreed with and in his opinion would not have intended! Stuff that was rewritten and taken out of context by Constatine and his minions when they wrote the first bible, 350 years after Christ! But you'd have to read it knowing the King James Bible inside and out, especially the NEW testament. Jefferson almost converts me back from my made-by-Plainsman-and-Company agnosicism! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> hate mongering stuff


I don't think anti Muslim was the intent of the article. I think the intent of the article was to show that people at the top are telling our military to do things that infringe on their first amendment rights. The first amendment is not simply freedom of speech it also includes freedom of religion. They are violating that. As far as I'm concerned it's not a Muslim issue it's an anti Christian issue.

Maybe I'm fundamentalist because I will not remove my shoes to go into a Buddhist temple. Out of respect for the Buddhist people I just don't go in. As a Christian I have a problem with respecting an idol.



> TOLERANCE


 When I was a young man tolerance meant you don't bother people different than you if what they do doesn't hurt anyone. Today tolerance means lack of principles. Total tolerance equals total lack of principles.



> Sorry Plainsman, the older I get the more I'm totally convinced that the right wing conservative fundamentalist Christians are the biggest anchor holding back this country


 I sure hope so because the country is going the wrong direction. It needs holding back.



> I apologize for taking you to task, Plainsman


  No need to apologize. I have observed some people act like, well were not supposed to use that kind of language. Anyway, you learn from people who do things right, but you also learn from people who do things wrong. In my old age I'm trying to be a kinder and gentler conservative. :wink: So HH let your opinions fly. You know I like and respect you. Unless your a big fat guy sitting cross legged and made of gold or wood etc.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You win, Plainsman, though The original intent be the military was NOT to be anti Muslim but simply to notify personnel that it was Ramedon and what Muslims do during that time and maybe cut Em a little slack with understanding, like the military Muslims do during our Christmas, etc.
Unfortunately the whole intent was twisted and rewritten to suggest that the pro Muslim sentiment presumably as directed by by Obama, was bring forced on everyone else in the military, which definitely wasn't the original intent. Once the Muslim bashers got ahold of they sure made hay by slanting it in an UNINTENDED direction! Of course this twisted story and the subsequent viral e mails based on it that I saw were deliberate! No one can convince me otherwise! 
Like I say, I automatically disbelieve each and every oral e mail of any subtle inflammatory nature when it comes to Religion or Politics. But as I've pointed out before, by the time the fact/ truth finding websites check them out the damage is invariably done!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You win, Plainsman


 I think it's more like we both did. After all the truth is what is important and we either got there or got very close, and I think it's because we did it without blowing our cool and not listening to each other.

You don't trust the emails??? :rollin: Neither do I, but then I don't trust the media or the fact check sites either. I thought factcheck.org was excellent until they said things that were false and I knew they were true. As a matter of fact anyone with grey matter should have known some were not correct. For example back when John Kerry run someone said he was the richest senator and factcheck said that was wrong GW Bush had more money. Bush was never a senator so how could he be the richest senator? Idiots. One can't say if they were dishonest or stupid, but it was one or the other.

You know those emails? It's a shame the false ones are so believable. Even that gives one pause to think doesn't it? Anyway, you may notice that I intentionally throw some of those one here. I count on someone to dig deeper. Sometimes I dig, sometimes I have things more enjoyable, often the honey do list is the killer.

In the end here is where I stand on this subject. I don't think anyone should go out of their way to disrespect anyone. I don't think if your in a Muslim country you should make a spectacle of yourself not following their rituals, but I don't think one should be asked to follow them. Likewise if they are right here in Jamestown I would never think of telling a Muslim he should follow any Christian traditions at Christmas or any other time. I think that is the meaning of tolerance. Do not ask me to follow their religious traditions (tolerate me) and I will not ask them to follow my religious traditions (tolerate them). Neither of us would be asking for acceptance only tolerance and respect. Asking either to follow the others traditions is asking them to disrespect the religion of their choice. I'm sure a Muslim would feel as disrespected as I would.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Enjoyable read you two. High marks for discussing differences without turning it into a 'size' war.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Isn't Ramadan a big muslim party at the Ramada ??????????


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe that's why they renamed it the Ramkota! Ramadan in the Dakotas!?! We always wondered where they got that name?

Its interesting that though Plainsman hates Snopes and all the various fact checking websites, that they all have new write ups on what actually transpired with the military resulting in the first article about the information/headsup educational thing the military had for its members in muslim countries They all confirm my report that it was simply a heads up informational thing and had NOTHING to do with how the secondary stories were twisted and spun into one more Obama-is-a-muslim them and forcing their religion on the rest of us. As usual, the viral emails and write ups on the usual websites were false and deliberately wrong! Not saying the left doesn't do that too! D7uh! But seems the right does it far more than everyone else and injects more hatred than anyone else, too. Probably all graduates of the Limbaugh Institute of Hate that he brags about! LOL
Also several articles about another one I kept getting about Obama declaring International Muslim Month or year or whatever. Also found by a bunch of website to be totally false!
Of course all these websites are right winged Liberal aren't they. Plainsman, even when they find in favor of the right??? Hm! Cake and eat it, too! 
Also turns out there is some local ordinances based on their religion in some Muslim countries which apply to Everybody, not just Muslims, and this was pointed out to our troops to avoid misunderstanding and all that. A variant of Shiara law I guess, but its their country and they make the laws. When in Rome......
More bloodshed and mayhem all through the Arab Spring Countries! Wish everybody would get along.......Hopefully tolerance should start at home IN the home....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Of course all these websites are right winged Liberal aren't they.


Actually about four years ago I spent a day searching for just that. Both factcheck.org, and snoops are liberal bias.



> Plainsman, even when they find in favor of the right???


 I would say factcheck was right about 95% of the time, but I found some glaring mistakes as I noted above. It was always in the liberal favor. If it had been mistakes spread equally I would say they were just careless. Nothing is more dangerous than someone who tells you the truth most of the time then slips in a lie. It's perhaps the most effective way to deceive people.

Walter J. Annenberg was conservative and supported Reagan, but when he died his family swung far left. They gave a lot of money to Bill Ayers, Obama, and factcheck.org. I don't remember the other links right now, but they were also involved with ACORN if you remember them.



> Also several articles about another one I kept getting about Obama declaring International Muslim Month or year or whatever. Also found by a bunch of website to be totally false!


Don't know about that, but I do know the Christian National Prayer Day was cancelled his first year in office. The Muslims did have a prayer day on the lawn of the White House, or wherever the National Prayer Day is held.

Do I think Obama is a Muslim? Lets see the pastor (Wright) who he first said was his mentor, then didn't know him well is a converted Muslim. For some reason Wright really likes Louis Farrakhan. He went to visit Muammar Gaddafi with Farrakhan. Then there is Anthony Weiners wife Huma something or other . She was Hillary's chief of staff when she was secretary of state. Her brother is very involved with The Muslim Brotherhood. They very badly want a nation of their own. Obama was pushing for them to take control of Egypt and was all excited about Arab Spring. Now it looks like Obamas friends are going for Nigeria. What was that Obama said was the "most beautiful sound in the world"? Oh, ya, the Muslim morning call to prayer. I could go on for a few pages, but do I believe Obama is a Muslim? Absolutely.

I think Obama is a bright guy. I don't think he could have done so many bad things accidently. I hope the United States can survive it. His orchestrated southern invasion is going to be expensive. It's one disaster after another. Why do people not understand that to many parasites kill the host.

HH I hope you had good fishing. We are packing the camper and boat today. I have to usher at church tomorrow, then it's zip home and crank up the diesel.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Having been deployed a few times here is the deal. In the counties we were at war in we were notified about it, but did not have to follow any rules. HOWEVER in Kuwait where we are guests you had to follow the rules when you were away from the bases. We had cars get pulled over on the highway and fined for drinking water during day light in public. We are briefed on customs and given driving privileges in their countries as long as we follow their laws. In Iraq and Afghanistan you need to keep up your water intake and eat, so we do not follow any rules - just try to be respectful. 
So in short it depends on the country you are in, Iraq and Afghanistan no...but Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrain yes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CrazyWalsh81 thanks for the personal experience perspective.


----------

